# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 2.5 Is Released Added more features 13/02/2019

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update 13/02/2019* Software *V2.5* *What is New ?* *EFT DONGLE* VERSION *2.5* IS RELEASED: *[MTK]* Added new supported models:
Alcatel 4047A (U5 3G)
Alcatel 4047D (U5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4047F (U5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4047G (U5 3G)
Alcatel 4047N (U5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4047X (U5 3G)
Alcatel 5044A (U5 LTE)
Alcatel 5044D (U5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5044I (U5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5044K (U5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5044O (U5 LTE)
Alcatel 5044T (U5 LTE) 
Alcatel 5044Y (U5 LTE) 
Alcatel 8068 (U3A 7 wifi)
Condor A9 (PGN-507)
Condor A9 PLUS (PGN-511)
Condor L1 PLUS (SP-624)
Condor L2 (SP-623)
Condor L2 PRO  (SP-633)
Condor L3 (SP-625)
Condor M2 (SP-617)
Condor M3 (SP-627)
Condor M3 LITE (SP-626)
Condor P8 PRO (SP-621)
Condor T7 (SP-632 )
Condor TB802L
BQ-BQS-5035
Lenovo TB3-7304I
Lenovo TB3-7304X 
Nokia TA-1047 (Nokia 1 LTE )
Nokia TA-1049 (Nokia 3.1 LTE)
Nokia TA-1056 (Nokia 1 LTE )
Nokia TA-1060 (Nokia 1 LTE )
Nokia TA-1061 (Nokia 5.1 LTE)
Nokia TA-1063 (Nokia 3.1 LTE)
Nokia TA-1066 (Nokia 1 LTE )
Nokia TA-1070 (Nokia 3.1 LTE)
TECNO-CF7K (Camon 11  LTE )
TECNO-CF8 (Camon 11 pro LTE )
TECNO-Sa1s Pro
TECNO-Sa1
TECNO-R8s
Meizu M6 (add 2 method) - (Fixed)   *[QUALCOMM]* Added new supported models
Condor PGN506 (C7 3G DS)
Condor Plume H1 (SP620)    ENJOY! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Please Uninstall the previous version * *And download Full Setup*  **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

